# 2nd Round--Game 1: Heat vs. Nets



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Semi-Finals
Round 2
Game 1










Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
New Jersey Nets
(49-33)
*
*Tied Series (0-0)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

*Season Series (Nets 3-1)*
November 7, 2005 (Heat win 90-89)
December 23, 2005 (Nets win 95-88)
February 4, 2006 (Nets win 105-92)
April 2, 2006 (Nets win 90-78)


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Just a reminder to Nets/Heat fans....*












Also in case some of you guys forgot, check out the bbb.net guidelines:

http://basketballboards.net/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_tos



> Site Guidelines:
> 
> The following categories of conduct online are unacceptable at Basketballboards.net and are a clear violation of our Board Guidelines that may result in warning, suspension or loss of membership (i.e. Banning):
> 
> ...





> 1. Warning - for the first offense of any of the board guidelines
> 2. 3-day suspension on the second occurrence of failing to comply with Board Guidelines.
> 3. 10-day suspension on the third occurrence for failing to comply with Board Guidelines.
> 4. Banning from the site. This is typically a last resort, but users who refuse to adhere to these guidelines may be removed at the discretion of Basketballboards.net staff. We here at Basketballboards.net want to make this the most enjoyable experience for all who come to the board to read, post or just basically see what we have to offer.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

I`ll probably miss the 1st half of this game. I hope i can make it back in time.

The 1st game is crucial, Heat have to start off on a positive way, we cant give up our home-court advantage to the Nets.

Heres to Vince Carter jacking-up shots all series :cheers:


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm predicting a double digit win in game 1. (Heat in 5)


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

mippo said:


> I'm predicting a double digit win in game 1. (Heat in 5)



I cant agree with either things u said. How r u supposed 2 beat the nets in 5 if u couldnt beat the bulls in 6? If shaq didnt have a great series (besides game 6) against the bulls undersized frontline how is he supposed to beat up collins and robinson? Sure the nets cant stop wade or shaq but who else is gonna beat them? also, there is no way james posey, antwan walker, and d wade can stop RJ and VC. Also Krstic will make shaq step outside with his crazy jumpshot. The heat will need great 3pt shooting and much better defense then they played against the bulls 2 win this series. There is no way the nets lose in 5.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Well if you look in the game 6 thread for the Bulls, I predicted a double digit win there when everyone, including all of the television experts and analysts all thought the Bulls would win and force a game 7.. If it wasn't for bad calls and Shaq's foul trouble, the Heat would've won game 4 and closed the Bulls out in 5. 

The Heat are at home, and will likely start the series strongly so I have a good feeling they will win comfortably in the end, double digit win. 

Heat in 5 basically means they don't lose at home, the Heat are a very good home team, and split games in New Jersey.. There is a good chance that will happen.


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

mippo said:


> Well if you look in the game 6 thread for the Bulls, I predicted a double digit win there when everyone, including all of the television experts and analysts all thought the Bulls would win and force a game 7.. If it wasn't for bad calls and Shaq's foul trouble, the Heat would've won game 4 and closed the Bulls out in 5.
> 
> The Heat are at home, and will likely start the series strongly so I have a good feeling they will win comfortably in the end, double digit win.
> 
> Heat in 5 basically means they don't lose at home, the Heat are a very good home team, and split games in New Jersey.. There is a good chance that will happen.


Given these 2 teams' inconsistencies,I feel as though:
-Heat in 4
-Heat in 5
-Heat in 6
-Heat in 7
-Nets in 5
-Nets in 6
-Nets in 7 are all possibilities.

I just don't see a team with Shaq on it lose in 4,while I see a team with Carter jacking up dumb shots,Kidd playing stupid defense and a fouled out front-court lose in 4. But I'm pretty sure that won't happen,though I'm leaving that possibility out there just to avoid a jinx.

Even after game 1,no one can get a good feel of what is to come in this series. That's how inconsistent these 2 teams are.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey fellas, Made an Wade avy and if any of you want it here it is. Good luck in the rest of the playoffs fellas!

Here a big version of it









And the avatar size


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Heat in 6 .. Shaq dominating kristic the entire time.
im backing you guys for the championship.. lookin forward to the series, n good luck


----------



## Caspain (Apr 27, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Heat in 6 .. Shaq dominating kristic the entire time.
> im backing you guys for the championship.. lookin forward to the series, n good luck


 Too bad Kristic isnt Shaqs primary defender : P Hes our 3rd option at best.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I'll be at the game -- look for the guy wearing white .... 

The Heat are confident, something they haven't been since they destroyed the Cavs in what basically looked like an all-star game during the regular season.

Unique, thats nice! Do you have it in wallpaper size?


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

My prediction on the Heat series hinges on how consistently the officials call the game against the Heat players specifically Shaq. It seems like Stu has a vendetta against the Diesel. If it is called fairly HEAT IN 4, if not HEAT IN 6. Vince is a soft player and I see him facing some problems when ZO is in the game. That trick he pulled on Zo won't happen again! Posey has exhibited some confidence in these playoffs recently and should play like a man. Antoine Walker will play efficiently if he is given enough minutes to get in rhythm. Once 'Toine starts creating turnovers in clusters he should be taken out of the game and reserved for the final minutes of the 4th. JWILL: it is my hope he will improve because I placed my reputation on him performing well during the post season. Jason Collins and Krystic should stay away from under the basket if they dont want to get bruised up by Shaq. "Netters" think Collins can contain Shaq not knowing it is simply because refs sympathize with the bruising he gets from Shaq. DWade will start making more smarter and control plays this series. This series may turn out like the Bulls series where the world is against the Heat and for the Nets simply because we have Shaq and Riley.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Heat-Nets | Who has the edge?
> 
> POINT GUARD
> 
> ...


Miami Herald 

The only thing i disagree with is the SG position. Wade and VC pretty much cancel each-other.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> My prediction on the Heat series hinges on how consistently the officials call the game against the Heat players specifically Shaq. It seems like Stu has a vendetta against the Diesel. If it is called fairly HEAT IN 4, if not HEAT IN 6. Vince is a soft player and I see him facing some problems when ZO is in the game. That trick he pulled on Zo won't happen again! Posey has exhibited some confidence in these playoffs recently and should play like a man. Antoine Walker will play efficiently if he is given enough minutes to get in rhythm. Once 'Toine starts creating turnovers in clusters he should be taken out of the game and reserved for the final minutes of the 4th. JWILL: it is my hope he will improve because I placed my reputation on him performing well during the post season. *Jason Collins and Krystic should stay away from under the basket if they dont want to get bruised up by Shaq. "Netters" think Collins can contain Shaq not knowing it is simply because refs sympathize with the bruising he gets from Shaq.* DWade will start making more smarter and control plays this series. This series may turn out like the Bulls series where the world is against the Heat and for the Nets simply because we have Shaq and Riley.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> Miami Herald
> 
> The only thing i disagree with is the SG position. Wade and VC pretty much cancel each-other.


Edge: Heat

Why?

Because Wade has better shot selection, will shoot a higher %, and get to the line more than Vince will.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Edge: Heat
> 
> Why?
> 
> Because Wade has better shot selection, will shoot a higher %, and get to the line more than Vince will.


If Wade could only play a lick of defense.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> If Wade could only play a lick of defense.


 He's great off the ball (got him 2nd team all-D last year), but his on the ball defense has gotten progressively worse....Vince is just as bad too, so the edge still stays in Miami


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq- "you think you can guard me in the Playoffs? MHUAHAHAHAHA!"

Collins- "I think its time for me to flop"


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Shaq- "you think you can guard me in the Playoffs? MHUAHAHAHAHA!"
> 
> Collins- "I think its time for me to flop"


Does Shaq whine like this before all playoff series?


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> He's great off the ball (got him 2nd team all-D last year), but his on the ball defense has gotten progressively worse....Vince is just as bad too, so the edge still stays in Miami


VC played very good defense in the playoffs and led the NBA in steals...but reality means nothing here.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> VC played very good defense in the playoffs and led the NBA in steals...but reality means nothing here.


 Being a good on the ball defender (neither of them) and playing off the ball (passing lanes, blocking shots off help side) is a different thing. They are both athletic freaks, which gives them the ability to play great off the ball D, but the real skill are guys like Artest/Bowen/etc. that can lock a man down and keep him in front of him.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Being a good on the ball defender (neither of them) and playing off the ball (passing lanes, blocking shots off help side) is a different thing. They are both athletic freaks, which gives them the ability to play great off the ball D, but the real skill are guys like Artest/Bowen/etc. that can lock a man down and keep him in front of him.


VC held SJax to 13 ppg and 36% shooting. He is a better on the ball defender than Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> VC held SJax to 13 ppg and 36% shooting. He is a better on the ball defender than Wade.


 pretty amazing accomplishment for VC...SJax is a career 13ppg and 40% shooter.

He held him to slightly 3 ppg and around 4.5% below his season average.


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

I understand you guys are heat fans, but VC has been doing his thing for years. Hes playing great defense and when his shot is falling, he blows dwade out the water. I recognize wade as a great talent, but his game is one dimensional with his circus layups. Dwade cant hit threes much and the reason for his high FG% is because his game is on drives and short jumpers. You guys cant put him at VC's level. Specially with the hip injury and the painkillers. 

Shaq is a problem, but VC will outplay Wade like he always does. Unbiased opinion, but if you want, check the playoff stats.


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

http://probasketball.about.com/gi/d...ball&zu=http://www.youtube.com/?v=WhETFLxEGz0
AAH And1 Ref!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Eddy15 said:


> I understand you guys are heat fans, but VC has been doing his thing for years. Hes playing great defense and when his shot is falling, he blows dwade out the water. I recognize wade as a great talent, but his game is one dimensional with his circus layups. Dwade cant hit threes much and the reason for his high FG% is because his game is on drives and short jumpers. You guys cant put him at VC's level. Specially with the hip injury and the painkillers.
> 
> Shaq is a problem, but VC will outplay Wade like he always does. Unbiased opinion, but if you want, check the playoff stats.


 hahaha VC < Wade....

take off your Nets blinders


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Talking about floppers? [strike]Wade is the biggest ***** in the NBA[/strike] he gets hurt and has to get CARRIED off then miraculously scores 20 points. Sounds like a fugzy to me.

*Edited* 
Unneccessary post. If you can't post here without inciting trouble, stay off the Heat board. Thank you.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm going to the game in a few minutes. Yeaaaaaaaaaah.

Go Heat.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I can't wait till tip. I think I may have to stick to my promise and stay away from Heat and Net forums for a few days to let things cool down.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*Preview:*

Heat win 81-79 on a late comeback led by Dwyane Wade. Wade had 18 pts, and Shaquille O'Neal dropped 16. The Nets came out hot early, led by Vince Carter (who scored 23) and took a 49-48 lead into the lockerroom. In the 2nd half, the Heat tightened up their D, and got more people involved. Jason Williams added 13 and Alonzo Mourning scored 10 off the bench. The Nets led until the final minute, with the Heat down by 2, Shaq was fouled on a dunk, which dropped with 40 seconds remaining. At the line, Shaq kept his word of "making them when they count", putting the Heat up 1. The Nets came down, got the ball in the hands of Vince Carter, who missed a elbow jumper. The Heat got Wade to the line, who hit 1/2, putting the Heat up 2 with 19 seconds left. Jason Kidd got an open look off the Carter pass, but the shot rimmed out, giving the Heat game #1.

[Brought to you by Shaq_Diesel & NBA2k6 for Xbox 360)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

On a side note, when I simmed the playoffs on Live 06, it had us winning in 6 and same with the Cavs(......)


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

netsgiants said:


> Talking about floppers? [strike]Wade is the biggest ***** in the NBA[/strike] he gets hurt and has to get CARRIED off then miraculously scores 20 points. Sounds like a fugzy to me.
> 
> *Edited*
> Unneccessary post. If you can't post here without inciting trouble, stay off the Heat board. Thank you.


Uh big guy how is it unneccessary? It's the same as the Collins comments.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

netsgiants said:


> Uh big guy how is it unneccessary? It's the same as the Collins comments.


 Check your PMs


----------



## netsgiants (May 31, 2005)

Its time to lace them up and just play already 10 mins.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*LETS GO HEAT!*

Guess i'll be back after the game if the site doesn't turn into a turtle again.


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

:cheers: Heres to a great game and great series!


ps: Nets and Heat fans lets keep it civil


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

Here it comes...


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> <center>*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah!

I'm hypmofied by this banner.

​</center>


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I like the officiating crew.....Bennett Salvador is one of the better refs in the league


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Nice drive by Jwill!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

careless basketball
=
nets in transition
=
easy buckets



NOT GOOD


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BS call #1


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Weak calls so far.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flopping is such a joke....Udon could've flopped on Krstic right there, but he plays real defense. 

I hope they carry out the plans to make flopping a foul, it ruins the game of basketball.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

If there gonna call that on shaq tonight...i might as well just switch over to deal or no deal.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Down by 10 already, we gotta sub in, GP for J dubb, we need his def, and Jp in, we need him, Toine got schoold two staright plays by RJ, and maybe move toine down to 4...but we need JP and GP in


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Down by 10 already, we gotta sub in, GP for J dubb, we need his def, and Jp in, we need him, Toine got schoold two staright plays by RJ, and maybe move toine down to 4...but we need JP and GP in


this is why i wanted Posey starting, Walker is too slow for RJ in D.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Such a weak call on Shaq, his second. UD with two as well.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow.......the officiating is already a joke

Heat lose game 1 b/c Shaq isn't allowed to be a post player


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

UD40 said:


> Such a weak call on Shaq, his second. UD with two as well.


I hate this new era of softness in the NBA.

If this happens like game 4 in Chicago, were going to lose this game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> wow.......the officiating is already a joke
> 
> Heat lose game 1 b/c Shaq isn't allowed to be a post player


the new rules that have been implemented that last few years does not benefit the power-players like Shaq.


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

Riley is not smart by starting walker against Jefferson, very retarted move...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great pass from Jwill to Wade.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

already broke my remote and it's not even mid-way through the 1st quarter


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

f'ing amazing pass from jwill


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq already in foul trouble. This is going to be a tough one to win, even if it is at home. Miami is a power team, when refs take that strenght away from Miami`s game, we struggle alot


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

yeah he really should walker come off the bench, posey play with RJ


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Posey strips the ball, but gets called for the reach.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

This is radiculous. We're giving up easy boards and our D is pretty much not even there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wow we're down by 15, at home Shaq already has 2, talk about screwd


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kristic gets it on the wing wide open, Zo and JP stand there and watch make it.


PLEASE play defense.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

How the hell did VC get that board?!

2 on JP
2 on Shaq
2 on UD
1 on JW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

38-21 Nets 

End of the 1st


Good news: I managed to repair my remote


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Two players i defintly miss from last year:
1-Eddie Jones, we ovibously need his def, VC has already been getting to teh board w/ out even trying
2-DJ, He was automatic from 3, somthing no one on this team is


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

thank god we traded our defense for more scorers, where would we be right now


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great shot selection JP!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade hasn't been stopped yet....why isn't the ball in his hands every time?


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

We will not win this serie with walker at SF, riley got to make the adjustment.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*switching from Udon jersey to Wade jersey*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

It's amazing the same crew can call 2 quick offensive fouls on Shaq, yet allow John Thomas (the new D League All-Star) to make tons of contact with Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Riles...how about a little zone? We know your old-style D doesn't work anymore, so let's try something new.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why isnt Wade on the floor, we need his offense, he got a quick break, put him back in now, soon enough the way we're palying he'll have the whole offseason for a break


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The Heat is starting off the same way they did with Chicago. They probably forgot their Red Bull again lol


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

We need to cut the lead to at least 10, before the half.

Let's go HEAT !!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I'd love to see Shaq make a quick move once in the post....

instead of standing there and surveying the defense and allowing the defender to get in perfect position.....................let's make a quick move and make them guess right!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Wow...just wow, another crap call.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahaha wow! when did that become a foul? if that's not a charge i dont know what is.......................................yet, no whistle until he misses the shot and it hits the floor.

keep up the good work tonight fellas!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane would help us alot on defense if he would stop *****in the entire way back and play some D.....


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i had a bad feeling as soon as i saw forte and salvatore - we lost *every * game they officiated for us 2 years ago. 
only bad calls tonight though was shaq's 2nd and jason kidds right foot was completely over the line on that 3 pt he just made. dont know how he missed that 1


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

damn, lol alot of players in the stands... demon stoudemire, carlos boozer, mike dunleavy jr, edgerin james from the cardinals anna kournikova with enreique the singer...


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

nice power slam by shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'd love to see Shaq make a quick move once in the post....
> 
> instead of standing there and surveying the defense and allowing the defender to get in perfect position.....................let's make a quick move and make them guess right!




right on cue....how about that? Maybe I should coach this team....


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

DA...

please stop shooting!

please box out!

please don't exercise your player option for next season


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

smart play by Wade to get Vaughn in the air....

but only 1/3 FTs

Halftime
Heat 46
Nets 64


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade cant even knock down free throws to cut this lead...You have to give it to pat riley, he did a very poor job putting this team together this year, i mean we need people to compliment shaq, and he didnt get three pt shooters aroudn Shaq and Wade, I want DJ back


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

horrible first half

Jersey came out smoking, and we just couldnt keep up

even if we lose this game, the pressure is on us to win 2 of the next 3. I think we could do that. This Heat team is just too good to play another game like this


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Whats waht you gotta hate about this team you dont know what to expect one night good next night crap


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Nets brought their A-Game tonight. Too bad you cant say the same for the Heat. We are not in this game mentally. Our guys just gave up on D.

Usually when this happens the heat respond after haltime, this team needs a little beating to wake up. Watchout fellas`, cuz Pat is going to start crackin` that whip in the locker room.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Whats waht you gotta hate about this team you dont know what to expect one night good next night crap


yea...we have a very inconsistent team....just like Jersey actually


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> horrible first half
> 
> Jersey came out smoking, and we just couldnt keep up
> 
> even if we lose this game, the pressure is on us to win 2 of the next 3. I think we could do that. This Heat team is just too good to play another game like this


If the Heat start off the same lazy way in the 3rd qt, im going to call it a night for basketball and hit the strip club instead


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Ugh, down 18 at half-time is never something you wanna see. Let's bring it back so we don't have to hear the Net fans yelping until Game 2.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> DA...
> 
> please stop shooting!
> 
> ...


What the heck happened to Shandon where did he go???


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> What the heck happened to Shandon where did he go???


right? i just dont get it


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Gio305 said:


> Watchout fellas`, cuz Pat is going to start crackin` that whip in the locker room.


Yeah, I wouldn't want to be in there right now. I expect the heat to come out stronger in the second half, and it's up to the Nets to keep it up. If not, the Heat can be right back into this one.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> i had a bad feeling as soon as i saw forte and salvatore - we lost *every * game they officiated for us 2 years ago.
> only bad calls tonight though was shaq's 2nd and jason kidds right foot was completely over the line on that 3 pt he just made. dont know how he missed that 1


The refs didn't turn the ball over 10 times in the 1st half. We had bad calls against us, but we did everything we could do to help NJ in the 1st half.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't want to be in there right now. I expect the heat to come out stronger in the second half, and it's up to the Nets to keep it up. If not, the Heat can be right back into this one.


Its a 20 pt lead, it'll take more then a pat riley whipping to bring back this game


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Its a 20 pt lead, it'll take more then a pat riley whipping to bring back this game


yeah, maybe som Red bull might work. it worked vs the high-octane Bulls.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Wade is having a great game also......outplaying Vince. We just arent getting anything out of every other position, including the very inconsistent shaq


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> Wade is having a great game also......outplaying Vince. We just arent getting anything out of every other position, including the very inconsistent shaq


Just get teh ball to Wade everytime, if he can bring us back let it be, if not move on to game 2


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Note to Miami Heat:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we need more than just energy....we need to hold them to 15-20 points both quarters to make this game close

I havent seen anything from the heat to make me think they could do that in this game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq picks up his 3rd 13 seconds into the quarter..........because?

Toine can't keep RJ in front of him


----------



## K1X (Jun 14, 2005)

Amazing...each time i ve watched this team play a bad game i would swear it was the worst they d ever play and yet they still manage to shoq me by pulling a even crappier game soon after, i wonder how low it can continue to get...imagine we were playing like this against mavs or even suns...

Hopfully riley get a clue next game and make some adjustment. This might sound crazy but i m still rooting for them to make a come back and take it over in the second half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

wadeshaqeddie said:


> we need more than just energy....we need to hold them to 15-20 points both quarters to make this game close
> 
> I havent seen anything from the heat to make me think they could do that in this game.


energy translates to being more active on both ends of the floor.




> I havent seen anything from the heat to make me think they could do that in this game.


lol, i know, thats why i said if our guys start off lazy again in the 3rd qt, I`ll call it a night with basketball and hit the Strip-Club instead. theres just no point.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Jason 

SHOOT
THE
****ING 
BALL
WHEN
YOU'RE
OPEN


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i had a feeling Shaq was going to be in foul trouble.

ok, Pat, might as well start dumping the bench and let our youngn`s play, cuz your main guys did not show up


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Note to Miami Heat:


Just to let you know, that is the name of a sports team that shares the Meadowlands complex with the Nets, so that might backfire. :biggrin:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Net2 said:


> Just to let you know, that is the name of a sports team that shares the Meadowlands complex with the Nets, so that might backfire. :biggrin:


better than no energy whatsoever


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane sit the **** down....

that's the worst ****ing defensive effort I've ever seen in my life...

and now b/c of your half-assed effort Shaq is on the bench with 4 fouls...

you stood there and watched him beat you after he got a step on you....MVP my ***, get some ****ing pride and play defense. Want to be compared to Jordan? Do it on both ends...

No ****ing heart


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Dwyane sit the **** down....
> 
> that's the worst ****ing defensive effort I've ever seen in my life...
> 
> ...


i never thought I`d see you say something like this. lol


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

pat riley ****ed us over..What the **** trade was that, we have no defensive player now, and now b/c Dj's gone we cant shoot worth crap


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Gio305 said:


> i never thought I`d see you say something like this. lol


hes right isnt he,


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

just pack it up and go home...

this is just embarassing how half-assed we're playing, no damn heart at all...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If the scores not cut by ten, im going to bed, the first tiem i've gave up on teh heat, if they're goan give up on us why shouldnt i give up on them


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

walker and posey have the basketball IQ's of a donut. who was posey guarding right there on the fast break? he just ignored nenad, and if walker ever rotated, shaq wouldnt have gotten that 4th foul. its hilarious how stupid the guys we brought in are. how many times does riley have to see these guys standing around on the perimeter, not rotating, leaving guys wide open looks at 3's before he screams. its so bad


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gio305 said:


> i never thought I`d see you say something like this. lol


I don't give 2 ****s if he's our best player, all-nba, all-star...play with some ****ing passion

He's carrying our offense (which isn't much) but when you let your man score just as many points, who gives a damn?

Dwyane wouldn't make it with the old Riley...he wouldn't be on the floor with Dan Majerle, Bruce Bowen, Alonzo Mourning, PJ Brown, Tim Hardaway and the old Heat team's that didn't let opponents score 60 in a half...

It's just pathetic to watch this team walk all over us on our home floor and yet we show no emotion, no fight, no pride to make an effort to atleast make it respectable in front of our home fans.

Dwyane is a great player, don't think I'm turning on him...but he needs to become more of a complete player if he wants to win rings like Shaq's other famous former teammate


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

That play was the only time during Dwyane Wade's career where I've been literally disgusted with him.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

DJ pissed me off alot with his D but that guy was always a threat to hit 3 or 4 three's in a row to get you right back in it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat cut the lead down under 20....


Does JWill have about 10 turnovers tonight?


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wtf why didnt payton take the 3 he was wideeeeeeeeeeeeee open


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hey Shaq....

that guy guarding you is John Thomas, he's from University of Minnesota

He played for 3 teams this year

Career averages of 2.7 ppg and 2.1 rpg.

He's 6-9, 265, and he's guarded you most of the night...

That's right, you don't even have 10 points. 

Step your ****ing game up!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i have to honestly say this never happened last year, we wre never so embrasingly beat, but its happened a numerous number of times this year


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> i have to honestly say this never happened last year, we wre never so embrasingly beat, but its happened a numerous number of times this year


 We lost 4 games in the ENTIRE postseason last year, if this keeps up, we've lost 3 out of 8 games this postseason


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Do any of you guys misss those faces?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Anyone else see who walked across the baseline after DA got fouled on the break? 

Oooooo la la


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great call.....Vince runs into Shaq, Shaq with the foul...

if the game is officiated this way towards Shaq all series long, we're finished...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

wow....are we playing with intensity? energy? hustle? 

WOW


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

did someone wake up a sleeping giant?


only down 9...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

remember when the Jets were getting killed by the Dolphins on Monday Night Football and the Phins blew a huge lead and lost the game?

Could this be our revenge on those damn Jersey fools?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

hahah I never wanna hear Nets fans complain about Wade getting the benefit of calls....just watch Vince Carter and you see the epitome of superstar calls


Why isn't that a charge on Vince? He spun and initiated the contact on DA. Isn't that the same thing Shaq is doing? Right?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We get back in the game by giving the ****ing ball to Shaq...

and now? 

we don't....good coaching by Riley


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why the **** would Derek Anderson have the ball at this time? Why is he shooting? 

We claw back by getting Shaq the damn ball, and we get close, and let Derek Anderson take 3-4 shots down the stretch? Not even open looks. ****, Stan Van Gundy isn't even that stupid to have this **** going on...

It makes you wonder if Riley still remembers how to coach...


----------



## ZÆ (Aug 1, 2005)

good game


----------



## DBurks2818 (May 18, 2005)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> good game


Not really.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Real good effort tonight...

This looked like it was more the first game of the preseason than the 2nd round. Riley lives and dies with his stupid veterans...guys that are inconsistent and have no heart or drive. What a pathetic showing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

THE TAKEOVER said:


> good game


 congrats...

the road team's goal is always to steal 1 and get the homecourt advantage....you accomplished it in the 1st game.


----------



## kirkisgod (Jul 25, 2005)

I actually think that the Nets have what it takes to beat Miami in this series. New Jersey is going to be able to (providing R Jeff is healthy) expose some of Miami's weaknesses that the Bulls were unable for various reasons. I honestly did not like the trades Miami made and I think that will cost them.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

all the pressure is on us now

we need to win 2 of the next 3


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

Good game guys. 

I'm very happy that there were no major problems between Nets fans and Heat fans on ths board tonight. Congratulations. Let's keep the sportsmanship and classiness up for the rest of the series.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Net2 said:


> Good game guys.
> 
> I'm very happy that there were no major problems between Nets fans and Heat fans on ths board tonight. Congratulations. Let's keep the sportsmanship and classiness up for the rest of the series.


 It's only 11:00...and theres just less than 48 hours until the next game. Don't speak too soon.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> congrats...
> 
> the road team's goal is always to steal 1 and get the homecourt advantage....you accomplished it in the 1st game.


They accomplised it in the first minute.


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

We're finished. I'm depressed. How long until the Dolphins' season opener?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Well that sure was embarrasing. Sure does make you wonder what Riley was thinking when he ripped apart last years team and put all these names in. No heart, no effort, no notihng. We didn't see anything new tonight. There's two Heat teams. One that plays with heart and determination, and one that does the exact opposite. We've been doing it all season. I'm actually embarrased to say i'm a fan of this team after tonight. It takes a lot for me to say something like that. It was basicly Wade against New Jersey tonight.

Also, I hope everyone realizes most of the blame goes on Riley for this. Just because he's a legendary coach doesn't protect him from heavy critisism. Live by the sword and die by the sword. He put this team together and they've shown us nothing but inconsistancy all year long.

Yeah its just one game, but even if we were to somehow regain our composure and beat the Nets we'd just have Detroit waiting for us. We can't afford to say "its just one game" anymore.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I can't help but wonder where the Heat would be if we never made the Shaq trade.



KingOfTheHeatians said:


> We're finished. I'm depressed. How long until the Dolphins' season opener?


four extremely long months.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Do any of you guys misss those faces?


Yeah..those two could have beaten the NETS...but now I think the NETS will win in 6 without EJ defending VC...but Good Luck to you guys in Game 2 and lets hope to have another good game again. :cheers:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I picked you guys to win this series and still think you will but there has to be a better effort then that. It seems to me that on every possesion Shaq or Wade should touch the ball. Good things happen when they have the ball. Wade has good handles he should bring the ball up the court everytime. I didn't watch all the game but that is just my two cents.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

If Heat players only shared the same passion to continue this season, all I'd have to show them in the locker room was this:










It's not even halfway through may, can you imagine the next few months with only the Marlins alive? That's torture!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Attached is the aftermatch of Shaq's 2nd foul...

"Now that's a foul"


Also pictured is the cursed Udonis jersey, which is currently sitting at 0-3 when I wear that jersey his postseason. And the always reliable Wade jersey, which almost cancelled out the curse in the 2nd half...and a few of the D-Wades for show.


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Brian said:


> I picked you guys to win this series and still think you will but there has to be a better effort then that. It seems to me that on every possesion Shaq or Wade should touch the ball. Good things happen when they have the ball. Wade has good handles he should bring the ball up the court everytime. I didn't watch all the game but that is just my two cents.


Thats exactly what im saying. It looked like they were freezing wade out of the offense in the 2nd half when no one really can stay with him on NJ. Riley is too stubborn and wont let his darling GP and Jwill and Toine be role players...that means that Wade and shaq draw the attention and then get the ball to those guys. Riley tries way to hard to get them to create offense for themselves and all it does is take the ball away from the Wade and shaq. As for the effort....absolutely piss poor....I dont know how they could come out so flat after all the garbage they talked about during the year that they would step it up when it was time. Say what you want about the officiating, but that didnt cause shaqs unforced TOs in the beginning....that didnt beat them to every lose rebound. This team has no edge and thats a reflection on Shaq. My biggest fear is that these guys ruin DWades attitude and hustle


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Brian said:


> I picked you guys to win this series and still think you will but there has to be a better effort then that. It seems to me that on every possesion Shaq or Wade should touch the ball. Good things happen when they have the ball. Wade has good handles he should bring the ball up the court everytime. I didn't watch all the game but that is just my two cents.


Nice sig, you know that quote you got of me was said in jest right. I thought that was pretty clear when I made that post. Just thought i'd clear that up. :angel:


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Attached is the aftermatch of Shaq's 2nd foul...
> 
> "Now that's a foul"
> 
> ...


You need a tissue?


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

rundmc00 said:


> You need a tissue?


Nets mods, keep your dog on a leash.

Otherwise, good game, the Nets thrashed us.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

rundmc00 said:


> You need a tissue?


 Just remember....

You run your mouths now, you better expect it X2 when/if the Heat win...

I don't want to be buying a bunch of boxes of Kleenex for you Nets fans that can dish it out but start crying when Heat fans get talking back......just a heads up for those of you deciding to engage in trash talking. It's gonna go both ways....


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Just remember....
> 
> You run your mouths now, you better expect it X2 when/if the Heat win...
> 
> I don't want to be buying a bunch of boxes of Kleenex for you Nets fans that can dish it out but start crying when Heat fans get talking back......just a heads up for those of you deciding to engage in trash talking. It's gonna go both ways....


Oh, grow up. Is this what passes for moderator-appropriate behavior in these parts?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> Oh, grow up. Is this what passes for moderator-appropriate behavior in these parts?


 what am i possibly doing wrong? 

I don't mind a little trash talking as long as it's not too harshly out of line...and I'm just letting it be known that if the Heat win, it's gonna go both ways...


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> what am i possibly doing wrong?
> 
> I don't mind a little trash talking as long as it's not too harshly out of line...and I'm just letting it be known that if the Heat win, it's gonna go both ways...


I'm all for trash talking, its good fun if no one steps out of line of course.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Air Fly said:


> I'm all for trash talking, its good fun if no one steps out of line of course.


You're damn right it is you *****! **** the Nets and you too *******! :biggrin: :clown: :biggrin: :cheers:


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh, it just sounded like a little threat. I'm all for trash talking if you're into that sort of thing (I don't care one way or the other), but warning someone that you're going to trash talk more than they will seems a little . . . weird. But hey, knock yourself out!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Dumpy said:


> Oh, grow up. Is this what passes for moderator-appropriate behavior in these parts?


Who started the ****? Yes, a Nets fan. Grow up.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

:curse: 

i don't know what else to say.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

So is anyone else pissed that we're not seeing the Anderson's getting any minutes? Me, i'd rather have Derek come on for JWill any day of the week. But Riley elects to go with Gary Payton.

How about Simien. I'm convinced this kid has talent. I don't believe he's played a single minute in the playoffs. Yet we have Walker as the starter, getting starter minutes. Posey has been contributing more than Walker even coming off the bench.

I'm so dissapointed in Pat Riley this year. I don't know that he has what it takes to be a coach in the NBA anymore.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

When I pinpointed the Heat's flaws and the way the team trashed the great expectations of their fans...I was ridiculed and rebuked on this board. Now there are a number of us here crying bloody murder over a bad loss and no backlash is sought. I don't know if it is the right time to say "I told you so" or to play the prophet but I am going to keep believing that the Heat can get through this and win this series in 6 games. Riley is human and I think we should take into effect alot of things before we assume he is a horrible coach. For one he just lost his mother. I lost my mother 6 months ago and I am still ****** up about. Give the man a break. We have a team of veterans who get paid millions to figure out how to win ball games. Hold the players accountable.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Just remember....
> 
> You run your mouths now, you better expect it X2 when/if the Heat win...
> 
> I don't want to be buying a bunch of boxes of Kleenex for you Nets fans that can dish it out but start crying when Heat fans get talking back......just a heads up for those of you deciding to engage in trash talking. It's gonna go both ways....


Anyone who says Doleac is Krstic in 10 years is either kidding or simply clueless. Which one are you?


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

If Shaq doesn't get the ball inside 70%+ of the time, it's going to be a short series. The reason the 3's were dropping from the sky at the end of the Bulls series is because Shaq was beating the crap out of everyone inside. The Heat win from the inside-out and they definitely didn't do it for more than 4 minutes in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Dumpy (Jan 6, 2005)

gian said:


> Who started the ****? Yes, a Nets fan. Grow up.


Who is not a moderator. See the distinction? And, so there's no confusion, let me be clear that there have been calls for moderators to resign from the Nets board when they've postured or insulted other posters. Really, to me, if you are going to be a moderator, one of the responsibilities is to refrain from that type of behavior. But again, that's just me, and I don't mean to stir up the way things are done around here.


----------



## arcade_rida (Jun 23, 2003)

gian said:


> Who started the ****? Yes, a Nets fan. Grow up.


O grow up :biggrin:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dumpy said:


> Who is not a moderator. See the distinction? And, so there's no confusion, let me be clear that there have been calls for moderators to resign from the Nets board when they've postured or insulted other posters. Really, to me, if you are going to be a moderator, one of the responsibilities is to refrain from that type of behavior. But again, that's just me, and I don't mean to stir up the way things are done around here.


When this becomes the Nets board, you have an argument.

This is the Heat forum...I (and gio) moderate in a totally different style than what you have at the Nets board. It might be the case there, but here, there is a different standard to which we work.


----------



## rundmc00 (Apr 19, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> When this becomes the Nets board, you have an argument.
> 
> This is the Heat forum...I (and gio) moderate in a totally different style than what you have at the Nets board. It might be the case there, but here, there is a different standard to which we work.


Right...here it is perfectly appropriate to bring up the multi-talented Walker's night of 4 points, 2-7 shooting, 5 TOs and RJ making him his biatch.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I guess its factual to say that the comradery shared between the Heat forum and the Bulls forum is not the same for the Nets forum and its posters.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

like i said earlier in this thread, if the Heat come out in the 3rd qt with that same lazy, no passion, no energy, no heart, no urgency type of play, im going to call it a night for basketball and hit the strip club...and thats exactly what i did.
I had more fun with a pitcher of beer and a few lap dances than this pathetic, dismal display of basketball from the Heat. I only hope they at least put more of a fight next game.

NJ was the hungrier team. you can tell. Did our guys thought they were going to beat the Nets by just showing up? LOL

Im a Heat fan, and as a fan you support your team when things are good or bad. But how can you possibly support a team with the way they played in this 1st game? They deserve to be bashed. again, i hope they come out with a bit more intensity next game, cuz this was pathetic.

If we come out playing the same way in the 2nd game, i might as well pack it up and enjoy the summer in the beach cuz baseball is the only sport on TV and i hate baseball.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Attached is the aftermatch of Shaq's 2nd foul...
> 
> "Now that's a foul"
> 
> ...


i think i should take a picture of the hole in my door that i puched through when we were playing Chicago. LOL


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

**poof

If you have a question about the moderation of this forum, please PM me. - cpaw*


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> Im a Heat fan, and as a fan you support your team when things are good or bad. But how can you possibly support a team with the way they played in this 1st game? They deserve to be bashed. again, i hope they come out with a bit more intensity next game, cuz this was pathetic.


Part of me cheered for the people who walked out during the 9 minute mark in the 4th quarter. This team deserved to be walked out on for their dismal play. I'd of done the same thing as the fans in the arena. It has nothing to do with the score, or the loss. Just the obvious "We Don't Care" body language the Heat had going from the first minute of play.

I expect them to rebound for game two. If not, this series is already over.


----------



## danimal21_2007 (Jan 7, 2006)

Why cant we (Cavaliers) be playing you, seeing the Pistons in the second round is unfair, This series vs the Nets should be your championship because you wont get past Game 6 vs the Pistons


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hmmph! seems like the general sentiment on the Heat board is it must have been a fluke that the Nets beat the Heat, well at least thats what I get from your posts. Newsflash, even if Shaq and Wade play their best, they wont be blowing out the Nets. Their defense will always keep them in games, even if the offense isnt clicking. If RJ wasnt injured, I wouldnt be suprised if the Nets swept the Heat.


----------



## JCB (Aug 9, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> i think i should take a picture of the hole in my door that i puched through when we were playing Chicago. LOL


oh man. two years ago, I threw my remote at the TV and broke it when the Nets lost. Let's just say my parents weren't too happy. 

Now, I still throw the remote, just at something soft, like my brother for instance. :biggrin: j/p


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I never realized how many people hate the Heat until I came to this forum.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Hbwoy said:


> Hmmph! seems like the general sentiment on the Heat board is it must have been a fluke that the Nets beat the Heat, well at least thats what I get from your posts. Newsflash, even if Shaq and Wade play their best, they wont be blowing out the Nets. Their defense will always keep them in games, even if the offense isnt clicking. If RJ wasnt injured, I wouldnt be suprised if the Nets swept the Heat.


Not really, compared to the other boards, the Heat forum is overflowing with negativity. Seriously, we're never all that confident with this Heat team. :biggrin:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

sknydave said:


> I never realized how many people hate the Heat until I came to this forum.


LOL. Nets and Heat fans have little battles going on, which I have taken part in with the Nets side


----------

